# hey guys new to the forums need some advice on my gear



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dc.

10char


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

funkmasterfox said:


> ...but all my friends had good equipment so I had to "keep up".


that's a pretty lousy excuse for a fairly reasonable thing to do. :laugh:


----------



## funkmasterfox (Aug 6, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> that's a pretty lousy excuse for a fairly reasonable thing to do. :laugh:


lol your totally right


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome.... sounds like a decent setup.

Above all, have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Deacon said:


> dc.
> 
> 10char


Ya think so?
How can you tell?

Edit: On second thought, never mind. I can see how you came to that conclusion now.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You (or your parents) bought the most expensive burton board, bindings and boots and you want to ask the forum if it's good equipment?


----------



## funkmasterfox (Aug 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> You (or your parents) bought the most expensive burton board, bindings and boots and you want to ask the forum if it's good equipment?



I bought them myself, expensive doesn't necessarily mean better. which is why I'm asking just want to see where I stand for all purpose riding is all. I do plan on spending a little more time in the park this season its a lot of fun. im just really having a blast and kinda pissed I started so later.(I am 23 now)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Deacon said:


> dc.
> 
> 10char


I second that. This has troll written all over it...


----------



## andrew.gimlin (Jul 12, 2014)

funkmasterfox said:


> I bought them myself, expensive doesn't necessarily mean better. which is why I'm asking just want to see where I stand for all purpose riding is all. I do plan on spending a little more time in the park this season its a lot of fun. im just really having a blast and kinda pissed I started so later.(I am 23 now)


Bro I'm almost 30 and just now decided to stop using rental. Your never to old to have fun man


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> dc.


Uh, huh. :eusa_clap:


----------



## funkmasterfox (Aug 6, 2014)

DC?

I don't get it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's how you sound:

"Hey guys I'm new to driving, but all my buddies have bimmers so I bought an Aston Martin to keep up with them, is this a good car to learn to drive with?"

:dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ...."Hey guys I'm new to driving, but all my buddies have bimmers so I bought an Aston Martin to keep up with them, is this a good car to learn to drive with?"
> 
> :dunno:


DC,...? Is that you? :laugh:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

OP do yourself a favor and look online and do a little research on your board and bindings and see if they are good for the park. 

My gut tells me that this is DC


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Even if you are not DC, you are wasting money, because you bought two all mountain boards, with almost identical flex patern, two pairs of same flex patern boots built for the same purpose and the only difference is your bindings  good job, DC


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> Even if you are not DC, you are wasting money, because you bought two all mountain boards, with almost identical flex patern, two pairs of same flex patern boots built for the same purpose and the only difference is your bindings  good job, DC


My gut tells me that you are DC also..


----------



## funkmasterfox (Aug 6, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Even if you are not DC, you are wasting money, because you bought two all mountain boards, with almost identical flex patern, two pairs of same flex patern boots built for the same purpose and the only difference is your bindings  good job, DC


well thanks that was the most helpful answer


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> My gut tells me that you are DC also..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Even if you are not DC, you are wasting money, because you bought two all mountain boards, with almost identical flex patern, two pairs of same flex patern boots built for the same purpose and the only difference is your bindings  good job, DC


DC giving advice to DC! I knew he was a masturbatory fuck! :rotfl:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> DC giving advice to DC! I knew he was a masturbatory fuck! :rotfl:


at least I have what to masturbate, however, you only can caress your hanging wiener.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

How can you talk to yourself on a forum? That's just disturbing and pretty psycho. 

Don't you have any RL friends that you can talk to? Matthew Hwang you are a waste of carbon. Please do yourself and the world a favor and do not continue your lineage. Why do you have fun talking to yourself by trying to be someone else? Does your life suck that much that you need to have different online personalities?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> at least I have what to masturbate, however, you only can caress your hanging wiener.


:Rotfl: Touched another nerve did I sweet cheeks!! :rotfl:

You are so pathetic! A limp wiener joke? Really? Pffffft!
Loser! Lol!


-edit-



ekb18c said:


> How can you talk to yourself on a forum? That's just disturbing and pretty psycho.
> 
> *....Please do yourself and the world a favor and do not continue your lineage.* Why do you have fun talking to yourself by trying to be someone else? Does your life suck that much that you need to have different online personalities?


No chance of that happening. Remember? His cheerleader GF prefers the gear shift on his Toyota to his Hwang! Bwahahahahhaahahaahaha!!!!


Now *THAT* was a wiener joke, Beeatch!!!!


----------



## funkmasterfox (Aug 6, 2014)

..............yep


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> .... His cheerleader GF prefers the gear shift on his Toyota to his Hwang! Bwahahahahhaahahaahaha!!!!


Oh you mean his GF? Who also happens to be a model/cheerleader? Oh and a beauty pageant winner? What a joke.


----------

